# New member got slammed with negative rep points, why?



## mh48500 (Apr 9, 2012)

I made a negative comment about a brand... I thought I was in a section where that was allowed and I received this P.M.

Seems strange to me. In most other forums if you are new and make a mistke, you are made aware of when and why a mistake is made. Was I wrong, or was the comment concerning the brand the problem??????



 	[h=2]Latest Reputation Received (-18609 point(s) total)[/h] 	

              02-24-2012 01:36 AM
boss 

                            Thread:                              Sciroxx Var 
         chino said you made out


----------



## Arnold (Apr 9, 2012)

mh48500, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 9, 2012)

Bwahahaaaa


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 9, 2012)

get over it bro...Plenty of douches on here but all give good advice! Welcome aboard


----------



## Kimi (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello!!


----------



## mh48500 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the welcome messages. Looks like there are a lot of great topics and knowledgeable people here!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 9, 2012)

mh48500 said:


> Thanks for all the welcome messages. Looks like there are a lot of great topics and knowledgeable people here!



There are


----------



## KelJu (Apr 9, 2012)

For the first time, the automated message makes sense within the context.


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 9, 2012)

I started off negative too don't worry about it I get begged every now and then not every one sees things the same ya know just if I make a negative comment have reason to back it up


----------



## brazey (Apr 9, 2012)

Welcome...stick around, it'll get better.


----------



## littlekev (Apr 9, 2012)

mh48500 said:


> I made a negative comment about a brand... I thought I was in a section where that was allowed and I received this P.M.
> 
> Seems strange to me. In most other forums if you are new and make a mistke, you are made aware of when and why a mistake is made. Was I wrong, or was the comment concerning the brand the problem??????
> 
> ...



Negged,  j\k welcome


----------



## littlekev (Apr 9, 2012)

My first message Murf negged the hell out of me , i deserved it...lol Good bro's on here man, negging is part of things.


----------



## olender7 (Apr 9, 2012)

hallo


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 9, 2012)

mh48500 said:


> I made a negative comment about a brand... I thought I was in a section where that was allowed and I received this P.M.
> 
> Seems strange to me. In most other forums if you are new and make a mistke, you are made aware of when and why a mistake is made. Was I wrong, or was the comment concerning the brand the problem??????
> 
> ...



That was back in February


----------



## PSYCHOPATH. (Apr 9, 2012)

You want a lollipop?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Apr 9, 2012)

I smell another e-bullying suicide


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 9, 2012)

someone pointed out b4 that if you stick around a few months and make it passed the b.s. then u will love this place. the weak dont survive bro. that being the case NEGGED FOR BITCHING!!! lol jk... but i got my eye on you =p


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 9, 2012)

^^^this, lol...


----------



## mh48500 (Apr 11, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> I smell another e-bullying suicide



Sorry to dissapoint but I have too much test and tren on hand!

I will stick around.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Apr 11, 2012)

haha dont feel so bad my brotha



mh48500 said:


> I made a negative comment about a brand... I thought I was in a section where that was allowed and I received this P.M.
> 
> Seems strange to me. In most other forums if you are new and make a mistke, you are made aware of when and why a mistake is made. Was I wrong, or was the comment concerning the brand the problem??????
> 
> ...


----------



## mh48500 (Apr 12, 2012)

Prince is the man! Thanks. And again thanks for all the comments....good and bad! Good forum here, great topics, sharp commentary!!!


----------



## effinrob (Apr 12, 2012)

yea im pretty much addicted to the site... negging is more just fucking around


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## isthisusedtoo (Oct 7, 2012)

Lol, I got major negative rep points from my new member welcome post. I guess it's just us getting "hazed." As long as they don't make us go to a butt chugging beer party it's all cool.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 7, 2012)

isthisusedtoo said:


> Lol, I got major negative rep points from my new member welcome post. I guess it's just us getting "hazed." As long as they don't make us go to a butt chugging beer party it's all cool.



Negged


----------



## Z499 (Oct 7, 2012)

I see more new people getting negged because when they make their first posts its always asking for someone to just hand them over all the info. And how much to take and where to get it. They don't want to do any research and learn what they are about to do to their body.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 7, 2012)

welcome to forum.


----------



## charley (Oct 7, 2012)

*

  WELCOME !!                       yuk yuk yuk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Curt James (Oct 9, 2012)

OP posted _in April._ Wtf? Nice bump.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 9, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Negged



lol I almost negged him, too, just for bumping this thread.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------

